
Apple’s Macs might get Face ID, as potentially revealed by code in macOS Big Sur - fortran77
https://www.theverge.com/2020/7/24/21337635/apple-mac-face-id-code-macos-big-sur-truedepth-camera
======
fortran77
Wow! They're finally catching up to the Windows Surface computers of 8 years
ago.

